# Maui Marriott studio 9/17-24 kaanapali



## seafleur (Aug 10, 2016)

So sad to give this up. $700  I do hope someone can enjoy it please PM me thanks


----------



## seafleur (Aug 14, 2016)

Bump it up !!


----------



## dotsie080807 (Aug 20, 2016)

*kaanapali beach*

Wish I could go! Love this place!


----------

